# SA used for PFD?



## JoeMO (Jul 12, 2006)

Does anyone know if SA RCI resorts can be used for PFD.  I own a points resort, in the US, and I wonder if I bought an RCI weeks resort in SA, could I deposit the week and get points for it with RCI?

Thanks


----------



## Joe M (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, I have used PFD with SA weeks on several occasions.

The chart listing the PFD values is here with SA on the last page.


----------



## grest (Jul 12, 2006)

Do you first need to own/purchase a points week?
Connie


----------



## JimJ (Jul 12, 2006)

grest said:
			
		

> Do you first need to own/purchase a points week?
> Connie


Yes, you first have to be in the points system.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 13, 2006)

*Not All The RCI Folks Are Savvy About SA Timeshares.*




			
				JimJ said:
			
		

> Yes, you first have to be in the points system.


Not only that, when you're on the phone with RCI & attempting to do _Points For Deposit_ with your SA week, you have to know about a quirky situation that not all the RCI people are fully tuned into. 

The quirk is that for USA purposes, the RCI-affiliated timeshares over in South Africa are regular old weeks resorts that are OK for _Points For Deposit_.  But for SA timeshare owners within South Africa, & possibly in some other countries too (not sure about that), those South African timeshares operate on some kind of RCI South Africa "points" system that only applies to them, not to USA owners.  

If you get an un-savvy RCI person on the phone (as I did a couple of times), you might be told, "Sorry, that's a points resort, so you can't do _Points For Deposit_ with your week there," (or words to that effect).  

For USA owners, they're not points resorts, so PFD is OK.  

For African & possibly some other owners, they do operate on some variety of points -- & not all the RCI folks are able to keep it straight. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## skimble (Jul 15, 2006)

Check the value of your Weeks trades first.  I've done PFD, and it's worked out well for me.  Now I make a point of checking exchange values first.  There are times when my SA week will pull something far greater in value than it would on the points side.  In other words, on the points side, a resort might cost 50,000 points.  If I can see that same trade with my week on the Weeks side, why would I do PFD for 27K points?


----------

